# مشروع تخرج كامل( بكل الملفات ) بعنوان BIM and Construction Management



## Ahmad Hinnawi (10 مارس 2012)

.





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,

هذه المشاركة الثانية لي بالمنتدى واستكمالا للموضوع الاول الذي كان بعنوان 


BIM and Construction Management

اضغط هنا لمشاهدته​
و تحت طلب الكثير من الزملاء اضع بين يديكم مشروعي التخرج المتواضع بكامل ملفاته ...


لقد كنت مترددا قبل ان اقوم بهذه الخطوة وقد نصحني الكثيرون ومنهم بعض اساتذتي بالا انشر المشروع كاملا -رغم تواضعه - خوفا من ان يسيءاحدهم الاستفادة منه ...... 

ولكني اؤمن ان المشاركة تجلب البركة والرضا والخير و لانني ابتغي رضا الله من هذا العمل أرتأيت ان اقوم برفعه على هذا المنتدى الطيب كي يستفيد منه الاخوة الذين مهتمين بالموضوع ...... 

لذا ارجو من الله ان يتقبل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه لكريم و ارجو ان ينتفع به اكبر عدد ممكن من الناس ..... 



*الان بالنسبة للمشروع :​*

*اولا : ارجو مشاهدة المشاركة السابقة التي تتحدث عن الموضوع بالتفصيل ( لمن لم يشاهدها)
*

BIM and Construction Management

اضغط هنا لمشاهدته​

*ثانيا : *

بالنسبة للمشروع فهو عبارة عن تطبيق مجموع من التطبيقات والادوات المتعلقة بادارة المشاريع الهندسية على مشروع بناية صغيرة مكون من طابقين ......

و ينقسم الى قسمين :

القسم لاول : ويحتوي على بعض التطبيقات الاساسية المتعلقة بادارة المشاريع الهندسية مثل : حساب كميات و تسعير و برامج العمل و WBS و العمال وادارة الخطر و السلامة ....الخ 

القسم الثاني : ويحتوي على تطبيقات ال BIM في الادارة الهندسية 

وقمت بطرحه بطريق متسلسة مع الامثلة للازمة ..........





*  الفهرس *​




















*او تحميل ملف PDF *

*اضغط هنا للتحميل*​

*ثالثا : الملفات : ​*
وقد جمعتها على cd يحتوي على جميع الملفات والامثلة لتي عملت عليها اثناء مشروع التخرج وهو يحتوي على التالي : 



-* ملف مشروع التخرج كامل بصيغة pdf 


- ملفات البرامج وهي : * المتعلقة بالقسم الاول وهي :*
ملفات الاكسل ......
ملف البرامفيرا ( برنامج العمل) ...............
ملف الساب 

** الملفات المتعلقة بالقسم الثاني : *

ملف الريفيت 2012
( clash dedication ( navis work
Excel takeoff Sheets

* simulation files*
 Naviswork file
Ms project 
Video

google earth file
ملفات اخرى مثل dwf 

الفيديوهات : 
( walk through - Sun path study - Simulation )





*اضغط هنا للتحميل*





*طريقة التشغيل*​
*قم بفك الضغط عن الملفات الى اي مجلد فارغ*​



[/CENTER][/IMG]



*اضغط على الملف التنفيذي المبين بالصورة* 









*بعض الصور *​




[/IMG]















​



توضيح هام :

هو انني في هذا المشروع قمت بالتركيز على الجانب الاداري والتطبيقات اكثر من التركيز على جودة المودل والسبب الوحيد الذي دفعني ان اقوم ببناء المودل على الريفيت بنفسي هو انني لم اجد احد يقوم ببناءه في ذاك الوقت فلذلك ستلاحظون ان المودل ليس بتلك الجودة ولكنه ادى ما كان مرجوا منه ....




وفي النهاية ارجو ان يكون هذا العمل خالص لوجهه الكريم و ان بنفع به الناس 



ااخوكم م. احمد حناوي​
.


----------



## hmt241 (10 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس وجزاكم الله كل خير *


----------



## hmt241 (10 مارس 2012)

*ياريت ترفع الملفات على ميديافيرا يا بشمهندس لانى مش عارف انزلهم وجزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## king of rap (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## Ahmad Hinnawi (10 مارس 2012)

بالنسبة للاخوة الذين لا يستطيعون التحميل .... اعتقد انه يجب استخدام متصفح الفيرفوكس او الكروم بدلا من الاكسبلورر ......


----------



## محمد مطر (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (12 مارس 2012)

رائع يا هندسة .... بس فى ملحوظة وهى ( موضوع الموسيقى ) بلاش منه .... لانك عارف انها حرام 

وجزاك الله خيرا

وبالنسبة لطبلبك ال طلبته على الاميل امس ان شاء الله جارى تجهيزه 

و بالتوفيق يا هندسة


----------



## Ahmad Hinnawi (13 مارس 2012)

شكرا للجميع ......


----------



## MAKAHANY (28 سبتمبر 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*مبادرة ممتازة من سيادتكم*

انها مبادرة ممتازة من سيادتكم و نرجو من السادة الزملاء حديثى التخرج نشر مشروعات تخرجهم فلن تلاقى الا التقدير و الاحترام:30::30::30::30::30::30::30::30:


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (30 سبتمبر 2013)

هذا رابط لنماذج pmp
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/298006-project-PMP-Templates?p=3041188#post3041188
نكون مشكورين لو تم استكمال المشروع بهذه الناذج


----------



## Shadooow (4 أكتوبر 2013)

راااااااائع جاري تحميل المشروع ومشاهدته


----------



## frogdown (10 أكتوبر 2013)

waw


----------



## طاهر1 (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور جدا. وربنا يفتح عليك ابواب الخير


----------



## mikyyy_123 (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور جهدك يا بشمهندس احمد


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (3 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوطلعت العفيري (6 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (8 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوكريم (13 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد19775 (11 أبريل 2016)

*موضوع مميز جدا جدا*

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اخي 
جهد و مبادرة مميزة جدا 
بارك الله بك 
و 




Ahmad Hinnawi قال:


> .
> 
> 
> جعله الله عزوجل في ميزان حسناتك
> ...


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (6 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Sherzad (24 أغسطس 2017)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## khaleed khaleel (23 يناير 2018)

احسنت


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (27 يناير 2018)

دمتم في عطاء


----------

